# Our great bird...



## JOETHECROW (Mar 27, 2010)

Went out exploring for a couple of hours before dark,..Didn't find the dump we were looking for, but on the way in to this old farm site, we spotted these two "birds" ...A mature, and a young bald eagle....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 27, 2010)

* Here's a shot of papa,.....Couldn't zoom enough to get him clearly.....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 27, 2010)

[]Here's junior....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 27, 2010)

This is the spring for the now defunct farm,.....thought sure there'd be glass in here,.....nope....You can see the old claerings in the background,...This apple tree was growing right at the source of the spring. We might go back in the morning and try again...           Joe


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 27, 2010)

Cool pictures Joe ! I would look by the far hillside in first picture for dump if you have not already . Looks like it might be good stone artifact site too if they plow it up . Good luck if you go back ,i am working both days this weekend so no digging or stone hunting  for me unfortunately .


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool.  I didn't know there might be arrowheads there.  The only time I have seen a Bald Eagle was kayaking in Maine.  It was pretty far away, but still really neat to see.


----------



## madman (Mar 28, 2010)

nice pix guys! you live in a beautiful area, always enjoy your posts---m


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello Joe & Lauren,

 Lemme axe you about that Eagle's Nest platform. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did the power company make that accomodation? Or did the Eagle outsource it? I found an eagle feather last summer and took it as a very good sign... They are such magnificent creatures.


----------



## Clam (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Joe the bird on the telephone pole is an osprey, I live on the water here in baltimore county and we have lots and lots of them around here and happy to say that we have about 10 to 15 nesting pairs of  bald eagles here too. Never get tired of watching them, though it does become a pain in the butt having to clean my rain gutters of all the fish bones because there is a nice perch above my house that the eagles an osprey love to eat on. Immature bald eagles do not grow white feathers until they are 4 to 5 years old.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks Clam,...That had crossed my mind, because of the markings, (The Osprey) but then I didn't think they'd live in such close proximity?...Thank you for the info,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....I stand corrected.
                                                                                       Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 28, 2010)

Surfaceone,....The eagle's and in this case the osprey's nest are put up by local agencys, such as the D.E.R. to encourage the nesting of these way cool birds,...(Sometimes they choose their own pole or tree, rejecting nearby platforms)...[]....We've had the Osprey thriving now for about a decade, but seeing  bald eagles _used_ to be a rare to unheard of event till the last 3 or 4 years....It's _so_ cool to see them.                                                                               Joe


----------



## Clam (Mar 28, 2010)

The Dept. of Natual Resorces here in maryland put nests for the ospreys on all the cannel markers out in the bay and they love them they also love high tension wires. I have only seen eagle nests in tall trees around here. They had the same sort of comeback here in maryland DDT almost wiped them out in the 70's. Saw my first eagle back in 95 and since then they have exploded DNR says there is 150 nesting pairs just in eastern balto. co. And that is just awsome because they are a beautiful beautiful bird and I will never get tired of sitting on my pier and watching them feeding in the evening. Nice post joe........Greg


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 28, 2010)

As an employee of a local power co, I had the pleasure of erecting just such structures around CA. Both eagles and other large raptors used them. We also covered and/or raised the center phase on HVs line to prevent accidental electrocution of these magnificent birds. One time we found two burned eagles, one deceased and one needing permanent care. He is a Golden named Tesla, and he travels with a company employee who rehabs birds of prey and does wonders as an "ambassador" to educate people on the appreciation of eagles, hawks and owls.


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 29, 2010)

The "bald eagles" have made a great comeback around here the last 15 years or so.  People used to be excited about seeing them but now they don't make much of a fuss about it.  It has become common place to see these beautiful birds on a regular basis.  One was even flying around near the local university last week.  Must have been a sight for big city students from out of the area.  Last year two were sitting in the same tree across from one of the local walking trails and people just kept walking.  We are truly blessed to live in such an area.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 29, 2010)

Great shots Joe. You got two of the three eagles we have in our country. The Ospreys and Bald eagles have made a great comeback around here thanks to all the catfish craze that all the catfish farms that sprang up from.


----------



## athometoo (Mar 31, 2010)

i wanna know what happened to the insulators on the pole ? cool birds though . the town next to my dads in east texas is the largest eagle nesting ground in texas . when fishing on lake fork in wood county we often see eagles on the shorline trees . sorry the ones around here are called golden eagles( i think )out of mexico .  sam


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 31, 2010)

Sam----most of the poles are set just for the birds-----no insulators[]----Fred.


----------



## photolitherland (Apr 1, 2010)

I dont know if someone already said this but that bird sitting on the pole isnt a Bald Eagle, its an Osprey, probably stealing the fish from that Bald Eagle, or maybe the other way around since eagles are primarily scavengers.


----------



## glass man (Apr 1, 2010)

GREAT PICTURES!THANK YOU FOR SHARING AND HOPE YALL FIND SOME GREAT BOTTLES AT THE BEAUTIFUL PLACE FOUND! 

 THE ONLY EAGLE I EVER SAW [BESIDES PICTURES,T.V. ETC.] WAS THE "WAR EAGLE" OF AUBURN UNIVERSITY .[THEIR MASCOT]  MAN THOSE THINGS ARE BIG!!


----------

